# New sawscale



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey guys this is my sawscale that i picked up today.
















Thanks for looking, i wasnt told what echis it was, if anyone could tell me what it is ill be very greatful :lol2:.


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

No clue what so ever but stunning snake !! LOL 
sorry I can't be much help.:whistling2:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Was just told that this little guy is a Egyptian Sawscale(Echis pyramidum).


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

Razorscale said:


> Was just told that this little guy is a Egyptian Sawscale(Echis pyramidum).


Its a sochureki


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

oscar96 said:


> Its a sochureki


You keep bugs? and your correcting Al Coritz on I.Ding a venomous snake. OK


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

I have looked at sochureki and i can definitly say its not.
Pyramidum
http://www.deadlybeautiful.com/Snakes/Viperidae/Echis-p-pyramidum/DSC04683a/29617347_kRDFV-L.jpg
Sochureki 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/Echis-carinatus-sochureki-1.jpg


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice have fun with this one :2thumb:


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*snake*

braw snake just not my thing stick to my (safe) lizards keep up with pics sandy


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Razorscale said:


> Was just told that this little guy is a Egyptian Sawscale(Echis pyramidum).


This looks remarkably like E. sochureki. I have had several specimens of this species and they all looked the same as yours, and they are more commonly kept than E. pyramidium. The only way to determine exactly what species this is, is by doing a scale count. PDR is the expert on these, maybe he could throw some light on the subject.


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you Mr. Southwest Vipers, I also wanted to say to razorscale that I keep a few "bug" species but if you look underneath all the species list, you can see a Tiny Boas logo, it was my boss that said it is a E. sochurecki, and he probably kept more venomous snakes that you people ever seen, so next time don't comment on what I say unless you know anything about me or people that i know :censor:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

oscar96 said:


> Thank you Mr. Southwest Vipers, I also wanted to say to razorscale that I keep a few "bug" species but if you look underneath all the species list, you can see a Tiny Boas logo, it was my boss that said it is a E. sochurecki, and he probably kept more venomous snakes that you people ever seen, so next time don't comment on what I say unless you know anything about me or people that i know :censor:


Your link leads to RSPCA by the way, Al Coritz told me what it was, so thats what i think it is at the moment,i looked around for awhile on google and other forums and all the sochurecki i seen looked nothing like mine. But you's said sochurecki so im now hoping more people that know this species put in their input.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm no expert but I just so happen to have the field guide to Egyptian reptiles by my PC, so I'll post the identifying features of _E. pyramidum_ if that would be any help. 

Okay, so for _E. pyramidum_:

Nasal in contact with rostral. Dorsal side of head with narrow arrowhead mark; a diagnostic broad, dark-grey band from the eye to the corner of the mouth

10-13 supralabials; eye separated from supralabials by 2-3 scales.
9-12 interorbitals.
27-31 scale rows around mid-body.
167-186 ventrals.
31-38 single subcaudals; anal entire.

(Sherif baha El-Din)

Also, found this on another website (_Snakes of Pakistan_)



1. Continuous lateral wavy white line; 
ventrals 169—199; 
34-40 midbody scale rows.. ..........................................._E. multisquamatus_ 
Lateral wavy white line divided in separate arcs; 
25-38 midbody scale rows; 
ventrals 153-189 
2. Genials large, regularly arranged; 
middorsal scales with humped keels ................................._E. pyramidum _
Genials small, irregularly arranged; 
mid-dorsal scales with straight keels ..............................._E.carinatus _

3. Body light, with broad dark blotches................................_E.c.astolae_ Body brownish with white bordered dark spots ................._ E.c.sochureki_​ 
_Echis carinatus sochureki:_
Small head scales, except 3-4 larger supraoculars; 29-33 midbody scale rows; middorsal scales with flat keel; oviparous. Dorsum tan, grayish or brown, with a median row of 30 whitish, (never yellowish) blotches with dark brown edges. Wide U-shaped ventrally open lateral marks and distinct dark spots. Ventrum whitish, with dark gray spottings. Head with light arrow head mark directed towards snout. A light loreal stripe extends to the angle of mouth.

(Muhammad Sharif Khan)

Hope this helps, although rather you than me counting all those scales on an _Echis_! 
:2thumb:

Regards,
Francis


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

I would suggest sending these photos to a professional (will PM an email address). To me it looks like _E.carinatus_ but I would not be at all surprised if I turned out to be wrong. The taxonomy of _Echis_ has been in a state of flux but the four main species complexes remain. It is incredibly important to find out what it is as soon as you possibly can, these are one of the small vipers that can do much more than ruin your day. There is also a large degree of venom variation (notably there is a large disparity between venom composition in both _E.pyramidum_ and _E.carinatus_) and different antivenoms. If you don't know what species you keep it will make the clinical course much more complicated should you get bitten.

David.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

its very pretty.

is it tiny? hard to tell from the pics but it looks small


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

SilverSky said:


> its very pretty.
> 
> is it tiny? hard to tell from the pics but it looks small


It is quite small yeah, heres a picture i took to show comparison


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

Mark put them **** away they arn't good for little vipers :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

chrismisk said:


> Mark put them **** away they arn't good for little vipers :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

This is 100% a true story. A frined of mine called Ken got married many years ago and he went for his honeymoon with his best-man Ian and his wife to some very exotic part of the world. While there the Ian got bit on the heel and using his sense, calmly walked back to the hotel just so as to not increase his heart rate in case the snake was venomous. He told the hotel owners what happened and where and they went out and found the said snake and it was a Saw Scaled Viper. 
Ian received all the relevant medical care and did survive but I believe has a big hole in his heel where the flesh went necrotic where the snake bit him. One very lucky man and so these snakes have always fascinated me because of that.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Razorscale said:


> Your link leads to RSPCA by the way, Al Coritz told me what it was, so thats what i think it is at the moment,i looked around for awhile on google and other forums and all the sochurecki i seen looked nothing like mine. But you's said sochurecki so im now hoping more people that know this species put in their input.


Got to say it does look like sochureki to me and pretty much identical to mine


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

I got a email last night from Wolfgang Wuster, who told me it was E. pyramidum, and on a few sperate occasions i was told "What ever Wolfgang says it will be that" I thank everyone who has helped me in the I.D of the snake.


----------

